# My Poem: "Hunter Cat"



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I wrote this about a year after I had adopted my 2nd kitty, Sassy Cat. (1985-1997) She was a kitten when I adopted her, colored like a Russian Blue with a "cymrix" (?) tail. Her tail was only 3" (or so) long, and was twisted around like a cartoon pig tail. She was one of my favorite cats ever and I will always miss her...  I wrote this when I was 19, and it is from "her" point of view.

Hunter Cat
For Sassy Cat...I miss you.

What is this thing I have found?
An evil serpent on the ground,
Slithering slowly t'ward my domain.
"Cease your approach!" I warn that thing.
Yet heed my warning it does not,
So slowly, slowly I begin to stalk
From behind of course, there's no other way
For a hunter cat to attack her prey.
"I'm closing in, prepare for death!
Intruding here you will regret!
You're soon to meet my razor claws,
Tucked within these dainty paws."
I grab it with my right paw first,
Then toss it 'round upon the hearth.
I lock it's head within my jaws
And on my back with all four paws
I massacre an evil being.
"Hey, look Mom! I killed your string!
Aren't you proud of your hunter cat?
Who else could help you knit like that?"

Brenda Frasier Engelke

Copyright ©2005 Brenda Frasier Engelke


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thank you for the compliment! :luv 

It is very sweet of you to say so. I was very young when I wrote it...I said 19, but I think I was actually 18...can't exactly remember and most of the hard copies of my poetry and short stories (and art work) were destroyed in the mid-90's by a not-nice person. :evil: 

I did come across that copy in an old journal a couple of years ago that had, by some miracle, survived. I posted it on a "vanity" poetry website, before I really understood what these vanity sites were all about. :roll: 

I had considered revising it, so it would not be so juvenile  but decided it best to leave it as it was originally written. It was a tribute to my Sassy at the time, and she has been gone for what feels like an eternity.  So I'm afraid that changing it now would result in the loss of some of its innocence.

Sassy used to love to sit by me as I (vainly) attempted to crochet and knit. Every time I would make some progress, she would "attack" and unravel what little progress I made. Her antics were much more valuable than anything I could have created with yarn, so I always began a "project" knowing full-well it would be her "prey" before it became anything.

Thank you again for reading my little poem...and making me happy!


----------

